# Tivo internet browser ?



## scurby2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi is there a way to surf the internet through my Tivo box and remote? I have the tivo home network. Thanks


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

No, but you can get Guide Data and certain video downloads via a broadband connection.

Besides, without the ability to connect a keyboard and mouse it would be awkward even if it had internet surfing capability.


----------



## scurby2 (Feb 6, 2008)

true, the Sony PSP, has an internet browser, not the greatest but a nice feature. it would be nice if TIvO offered this, sorta like the old Web Tv gimmic.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

To be honest, I haven't heard of any large clamor for this particular feature. If this forum is any indication, I hear a lot more calls for SDV/PPV/VOD compatbility and for a Free Space Indicator than I have for internet browsing capability.

With home computer prices near rock-bottom, the ability to integrate TV tuner cards into computers for relatively little cost, and the lack of WebTV units on the market today, it appears there wasn't much of a demand for web browsing on your TV even outside the TiVo world.

Although this may change with the coming of BluRay spec 2.0 and BD-Live. HD-DVD also had this capability but it was never fully realized before Toshiba and Warner Bros. pulled the plug on it.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

I haven't seen the PSP browser, but the Opera browser for the Wii is actually quite nice. I would think Tivo could do something to at least keep pace with the game consoles that are now offering DVR function. (PS3 Tuner)


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Do not want.

I want my Tivo to do one thing, and do it well. If I want internet on my TV, I'll use a HTPC, or my laptop, or god forbid go to the other room and use my desktop.

Plus, as was said, navigation with the remote control would be a PITA.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

miller890 said:


> I haven't seen the PSP browser, but the Opera browser for the Wii is actually quite nice. I would think Tivo could do something to at least keep pace with the game consoles that are now offering DVR function. (PS3 Tuner)


Why? If I wnat to browse the internet on my TV I will do so with my Nintendo Wii. The TiVo processor and memory would have to be upgraded to handle web browsing as i would still want my DVR recording my shows regardless of what else is going on.

I call it a non starter myself.


----------

